# 3M Paint Protector Results



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Lmk how it turns out I am thinking about getting this also


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

I've used it on the parts of the hood, bumper, fenders and mirrors of my last couple of C6s. I have been pleased with it. On one car I took the car to a place that does window tint and paint protection film installs to have it put on the car. The second one the previous owner of the car had it installed so it was already on the car when I got it. If you apply some quick detailer/spray type wax to the paint protection film after washing the car it stays nice and slick so you can easily remove bugs and road grime next time you wash the car. 

It does tend to start turning yellow after it's a year or two old. It's noticeable on lighter color cars like silver or white. On a dark paint color it'd be hard to see.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I have 3M on my DTS since new - and have no discolouration. 

I have 3M ultimate package on the Cruze. It was done by an authorized installer who runs a home based business about two hours away. I'm very pleased with the results. He also did my father's XTS. 

Not cheap, but a bargain compared to a body shop.


----------



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

x2 have it on my 13 Silver LTZ/RS that we bought last year and no discoloration what so ever. I will try to remember to take some pics of it this week when I wash it. But it is a great investment and protects the front of the car really well.



Tomko said:


> I have 3M on my DTS since new - and have no discolouration.
> 
> I have 3M ultimate package on the Cruze. It was done by an authorized installer who runs a home based business about two hours away. I'm very pleased with the results. He also did my father's XTS.
> 
> Not cheap, but a bargain compared to a body shop.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I think may be a good idea and have considered it myself. Please post pics (close up) when you get it done. Good luck!!! Are you getting the lights done also? The hump in the lights is what concerns me. I assume this done not get covered.


----------

